# Server 2003 E2022 Post Fail error



## RaviR132 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have a Dell PowerEdge 2950 that's currently not booting up. The error code is E2022 Post Fail and the on screen error is:

PCIe Degraded Link Width Error: Internal Storage Slot
Expected Link Width is x4
Actual Link Width is x1
System Halted!


Any troubleshooting methods or solutions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Reseat the pcie card or replace it would be where you would start. Otherwise its a faulty system board

Documentation


----------

